# Anyone hear of Legacy Collection?



## Janybo (Nov 1, 2016)

Just had an update and the salesman acted disturbed that we were still in the U.S. Collection.  He tried to sell us points to get us into the Legacy Collection so we could have more benefits and many more home resorts --such as Aruba, Costa Rica, all the Caribbean.  We are already Platinum.  Has anyone else heard of this Legacy program??


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2016)

DRI sales weasels always seems to find new excuses to talk people into buying more extremely over priced points. If you're in the Club, you can already book any DRI resort. The only advantage of having more home resorts might be the ability to book them earlier. Have you had trouble booking the places that would be your new home resorts? If they sell more Legacy Collection points, there will be more people fighting to book those "home resorts" and it will be harder to get the nice places.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 2, 2016)

There is a new "Legacy Program" but it is not a collection. And ALL Platinum members are eligible--*No new purchase is required*. It will be available January 1. 

The program permits you to assign some of your points to your kids. Say you have 50,000 points. You could assign say 15,000 of those point to one of your kids and another 15,000 to another kid. Those points are put into a separate "legacy accounts." The primary account will then have 20,000 points.  

As far as I can tell the main advantage is that the legacy accounts get all the Platinum benefits.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2016)

Why would you not use your pts to reserve what you (or your kids) want and give that vacation to your kids?

Wouldn't that work better to have all the points together?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> There is a new "Legacy Program" but it is not a collection. And ALL Platinum members are eligible--*No new purchase is required*. It will be available January 1.
> 
> The program permits you to assign some of your points to your kids. Say you have 50,000 points. You could assign say 15,000 of those point to one of your kids and another 15,000 to another kid. Those points are put into a separate "legacy accounts." The primary account will then have 20,000 points.
> 
> As far as I can tell the main advantage is that the legacy accounts get all the Platinum benefits.



Does that mean the kids are on the hook for MF's after your gone? Maybe it's away for DRI to get around the rights of the kids to refuse an inheritance.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 8, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> There is a new "Legacy Program" but it is not a collection. And ALL Platinum members are eligible--*No new purchase is required*. It will be available January 1.
> 
> The program permits you to assign some of your points to your kids. Say you have 50,000 points. You could assign say 15,000 of those point to one of your kids and another 15,000 to another kid. Those points are put into a separate "legacy accounts." The primary account will then have 20,000 points.
> 
> As far as I can tell the main advantage is that the legacy accounts get all the Platinum benefits.



As a Platinum, all people who travel on a Platinum members points get platinum service as well at the resort. It seems to me the only difference between the Legacy Program and Associate members (which we already have access to) is that with the Legacy program, the main account holder loses access to the points they give away (they are now in the kids account). I have already created Associate accounts for my kids and they can create and cancel reservations on their own.....I just ask them to tell me first so I will know how many points I'll have left. With the Legacy program, the main account loses the ability to control their account.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 8, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Does that mean the kids are on the hook for MF's after your gone? Maybe it's away for DRI to get around the rights of the kids to refuse an inheritance.



No. Someone must maintain the main account (assuming one of your kids) so whoever takes over the main account will be liable for the maint fees. If no one takes over the main account it all goes away. From my understanding, the main account still gets the bill for all of the MFs, not for just what is left in the main account.


----------



## Jimmie927 (Nov 12, 2016)

nuwermj said:


> There is a new "Legacy Program" but it is not a collection. And ALL Platinum members are eligible--*No new purchase is required*. It will be available January 1.
> 
> The program permits you to assign some of your points to your kids. Say you have 50,000 points. You could assign say 15,000 of those point to one of your kids and another 15,000 to another kid. Those points are put into a separate "legacy accounts." The primary account will then have 20,000 points.
> 
> As far as I can tell the main advantage is that the legacy accounts get all the Platinum benefits.


We just purchased more points to receive the Legacy benefits. Fortunately, we are still in the recission window, so no harm, no foul. If indeed the so-called Legacy benefits are to be believed, there is nothing in writing in the terms to indicate such is the case. I compared our last purchase terms (2012) to the just purchased terms, and found virtually no difference. There is no provision stating that points may be transferred to family or any other person without incurring transfer fees or without losing benefits of Club membership. The only term addressing this provision refers to selling of membership rights which incurs transfer fees and termination of Club benefits. I am afraid the Legacy program is just another sales ploy.


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 9, 2016)

Partially correct. Talk to a person at the club. Most is this stuff is so wrong it's annoying. 




nuwermj said:


> There is a new "Legacy Program" but it is not a collection. And ALL Platinum members are eligible--*No new purchase is required*. It will be available January 1.
> 
> The program permits you to assign some of your points to your kids. Say you have 50,000 points. You could assign say 15,000 of those point to one of your kids and another 15,000 to another kid. Those points are put into a separate "legacy accounts." The primary account will then have 20,000 points.
> 
> As far as I can tell the main advantage is that the legacy accounts get all the Platinum benefits.


----------

